# Konvertierung Illu CS2 nach Illu 10



## helaukoenig (23. Februar 2006)

Habe nun zum wiederholten Male Daten von Illu CS2 nach Illu 10 konvertiert, soweit kein Problem. Aber jedesmal werden mir die Textzeilen in Blöcke von 2 bis 3 Buchstaben zerlegt und dann wieder in Gruppen zusammengefasst. In mühsamer Kleinarbeit muss ich daraus wieder einen Textblock machen.
Wo liegt der Fehler? Wie kann man den abstellen?

Danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Februar 2006)

@helaukoenig: Was meinst Du mit »konvertiert«?
Hast Du in ein anderes Dateiformat gespeichert (z. B. EPS) oder hast Du beim speichern angegeben: »Speichere als Illustrator 10 Dokument«?
Letzteres sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren, umwandeln in andere Formate verursacht oft den von Dir beschriebenen Effekt.
Getestet mit Illustrator 10 zu Illustrator 9 Dokument.
Inwieweit CS2 sich da anders verhält weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## helaukoenig (25. Februar 2006)

Also, ich habe die Dateien schon als .ai-Format abgespeichert und nicht in ein eps oder pdf umgewandelt, aber eben in Illu CS2 im 10-er-Format.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Februar 2006)

helaukoenig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich habe die Dateien schon als .ai-Format abgespeichert und nicht in ein eps oder pdf umgewandelt, aber eben in Illu CS2 im 10-er-Format.


Ich habe mal einen Bekannten gefragt der mit Illustrator CS2 arbeitet. Scheinbar passiert das bei fast jedem Dokument. Illustrator gibt auch eine Warnung aus das Fließtext in Punkttext umgewandelt wird und von daher nicht mehr korrekt editierbar ist.
Sorry das ich nix erfreulicheres sagen kann.


----------



## LOonIE (3. März 2006)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich vektorisiere gerade ein Auto im Illustrator CS2.

Jetzt sitze ich an einem anderen Rechner, auf dem "nur" der Illustrator CS läuft. Wenn ich die, sauber in Ebenen unterteilte, *.ai im CS öffne, reduziert CS alle Ebenen in eine einzige, unterteilt in verschieden Gruppen.  

Da das Projekt jetzt schon recht umfangreich ist und ich noch mehrmals zwischen den beiden Rechnern wechseln werde, habe ich wenig Lust, jedesmal die Gruppen zu zerflücken und in Ebenen zu verteilen. Die platzierte Vorlage hat CS überhauptnicht importiert. Kann ich diese Probleme irgendwie umgehen?

Ein Tipp würde mich überglücklich machen. 

Schön, dass bei den Neuerungen der Creative Suit 2 die verbesserte Kompatibilität hervorgehoben wurde. Das gilt wohl nicht für Abwertskompabilität...  

Anbei, noch das angesprochene Auto im aktuellen Stadium....

Gruß,
Peten


----------

